# SIMS vs. London



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I am wondering can anyone impart any words of wisdom! I am in a dilemma. We are currently attending GFC who are ANTI-immune treatment, which I feel I need. We are in a dilemma as to move to SIMS or try ARGC/Lister in London (who have good success rates). Has anyone direct expereince of any & what were your experiences??

Brooke xx


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Brooke,
I have been at both the sims and the ARGC. We were not successful but my advice is go to the ARGC there is no comparison and you are giving yourself the best chance. The treatment at the ARGC is extemely intense but they really know what they're doing. If I had gone there first instead of the sims I would say that we would have had a very different outcome. All the very very best.
Mozart


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Brooke,

I had a really good experience in Sims and a successful cycle - I'm now over 17 weeks pregnant.  They are affiliated with a Boston clinic so take an aggressive approach to IVF ( my pharmacist told me this! )

However, it's true that Dr. Ramsey in the ARGC is one of the best and they do take a very intense approach to IVF... ruling nothing out.  It's much less trial and error than in other clinics.  They do extensive tests and take extra precautions during your treatment.  Because of that I think they are more expensive.

If you are really stuck between the two, if I were you, I would go to ARGC as I think they probably have the edge over SIMS.  I'm obviously a SIMS fan but I may not be such an advocate had I gotten a negative result.

Whatever you decide I hope that you are successful


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Ladies,

We live in Dublin. Re ARGC, is it possible to do satellite monitoring from here, i.e. go to a private Consultant to get your scans down and do EC & ET with ARGC. I know some girls from Dublin who attend the Lister do this. I am just thinking how on earth I would manage going back and forth for bloods & scans between here and London otherwise!

Brooke xx


----------



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Brooke,

You can have some scans and bloods during your monitoring cycle in Dublin, but if you're cycling with ARGC you have to go in every morning at 7.30 am during stims for a blood test then they ring you in the afternoon to tell you what dosage of meds to take and you have scans every few days too - so you have to go and stay in London.  I think one of the reasons for the high success rates is that they monitor you so much.  I'm in London at the moment and on day 2 of stims! 

lol
Lucille XX


----------

